# Configurare bene Apache

## leonida

Quoto FD da questo thread:

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> e' semplicemente apache configurato male. aggiungi un / in fondo alla url se non contiene un file finale.

 

Ho appena visto che sulla GWN di oggi c'è il link al Gechi LWE Movie senza lo slash finale per cui il link va a vuoto  :Sad: .

O si corregge il link sulla GWN o mi dite come si fa a configurare bene Apache  :Smile: 

Grazie .L.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

mmm. Allora se si mette cosi'

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi

non punta a nulla ma se mettiamo lo slash finale funziona

http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/

Non capisco cosa possa essere

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel file /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf come hai messo la DocumentRoot?

----------

## leonida

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> mmm. Allora se si mette cosi'
> 
> http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi
> 
> non punta a nulla ma se mettiamo lo slash finale funziona
> ...

 

Esatto, lo stesso problema del thread precedente con il link alle foto dell'ultimo GentooPub.

FD dice che è un problema di configurazione di Apache; forse si fa anche prima a correggere il link alla pagina della GWN.

----------

## leonida

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nel file /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf come hai messo la DocumentRoot?

 

Premesso che ho Apache 1.? di MacOSX e ho guardato il file /private/etc/httpd/httpd.conf, riporto quello che c'è scritto:

```

....

# 

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

#

DocumentRoot "/Library/WebServer/Documents"

# 

# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories).

# 

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of

# permissions.

# 

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

</Directory>

 

# 

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

 

# 

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

#

<Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents">

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

# 

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

...

```

E' stata fatta anche una configurazione di VirtualHost per andare direttamente alla porta 8200 di Zope tranne che per queste directory:

```
RewriteEngine On

  RewriteRule ^/mirrors/(.*) - [L]

  RewriteRule ^/video/(.*) - [L]

  RewriteRule /(.*) http://localhost:8200/VirtualHostBase/http/www.freesmug.org:80/VirtualHostRoot/$1 [P,L]
```

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> mmm. Allora se si mette cosi'
> 
> http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi
> 
> non punta a nulla ma se mettiamo lo slash finale funziona
> ...

 

Non mi sembra funzioni in nessuno dei due modi... Comunque se non ricordo male apache fa questo scherzetto quanto la direttiva ServerName non è settata correttamente.

----------

## gutter

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   mmm. Allora se si mette cosi'
> 
> http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi
> 
> non punta a nulla ma se mettiamo lo slash finale funziona
> ...

 

Il secondo link funziona perfettamente   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il secondo link funziona perfettamente  

 

Idem.

leonida, hai il problema anche se cerchi di bypassare il rewrite?

----------

## MyZelF

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il secondo link funziona perfettamente  

 

ok, ora va anche a me il secondo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## leonida

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, se andate a leggere la GWN del 27 Settembre nella sezione "4. Gentoo international" hanno inserito il link alla pagina con i filmati della presentazione di .:DeadHead: al LWE.

Il problema è che questo link non ha lo slash finale e quindi da errore.

Le soluzioni sono 2:

1. Si segnala ai redattori della GWN che il link è sbagliato.

2. Mi dite come si fa a configurare bene Apache affinchè il link si apra anche senza lo slah finale.

Thank .L.

----------

## MyZelF

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque se non ricordo male apache fa questo scherzetto quando la direttiva ServerName non è settata correttamente.

 

Hai controllato questo?

----------

## randomaze

E questo?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> hai il problema anche se cerchi di bypassare il rewrite?

 

lo dico perché mi sembra di ricordare che un problema simile lo avevamo risolto lavorando sul rewrite.

Purtroppo questo é successo un tot. di tempo fa.

----------

## leonida

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Comunque se non ricordo male apache fa questo scherzetto quando la direttiva ServerName non è settata correttamente. 
> 
> Hai controllato questo?

 

Credo che non sia configurato:

```
# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for

# your server if it's different than the one the program would get (i.e., use

# "www" instead of the host's real name).

#

# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you

# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don't understand

# this, ask your network administrator.

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/)

# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way.

#

# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your

# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for

# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name.

#

#ServerName blaze

```

@randomaze, non saprei come bypassare il rewrite, sorry, nel senso non vorrei toccare troppo il file httpd.conf.

Ho scritto due righe a gwn-feedback@gentoo.org per segnalare il broken link.

----------

## MyZelF

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Credo che non sia configurato:

 

Appunto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

prova a settarlo a "www.freesmug.org", fai rileggere il file di configurazione ad apache e riprova.

----------

## AndreaR

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> mmm. Allora se si mette cosi'
> 
> http://www.freesmug.org/video/gechi
> 
> non punta a nulla ma se mettiamo lo slash finale funziona
> ...

 

è semplicemente il fatto che la direttiva UseCanonicalName è settata ad on basta settarla ad off oppure lasciandola ad off bisogna giocare con il modulo rewrite e le espressioni regolari vedi guida http://www.engelschall.com/pw/apache/rewriteguide/  se si cerca su google "Trailing Slash Problem" c'è un sacco di esempi e al riguardo  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

Ok grazie mille per le info e i link, farò qualche prova.

Devo stare attento alle regole di rewrite perchè con www.freesmug.org si accede direttamente alla porta 8200 di Zope e non a quella 80 di apache... e come avete capito non sono tanto esperto, sorry  :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

dunque da quello che ne so io:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         RewriteEngine On
> 
>         RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}                !^81.208.84.205(:80)?$
> ...

 

EDIT:

questo redirige tutti i file chiamati "gechi" con qualunque estensione verso www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/ lasciando inalterate le eventuali variabili passate via url (non ho idea se ce ne siano o meno... in caso non ce ne fossero affatto potete semplificare di + la regola) 

EDIT2:

causa ora tarda e troppa birra mi sono dimentico di specificare che il file www.freesmug.org/video/gechi non è neccessario che venga creato fisicamente nella root del virtualhost perchè le rewrite condition lavorano sulle url e non sui file... per cui basta digitare nel browser www.freesmug.org/gechi (si, non manca una parte, l'ho scritto apposta senza /video/, anche cosi funzionerà) e parte il rewrite engine che ridirige verso www.freesmug.org/video/gechi/... ovviamente tutto il percorso prima di ^/gechi(.*) deve esistere, quindi le cartelle ci devono essere (ma non credo che questo sia un problema)

---

ovviamente va messa come direttiva solo per il virtual host di freesmug.org altrimenti viene applicata a tutti i virtualhost presenti sotto apache...

non ne sono sicuro al 100%, ma credo vada messa dopo l'altra direttiva di rewrite che usate per il redirect di zope...

----------

